# want suggestions for psu



## grv750 (Jan 27, 2012)

guys i finalised the following components for my gaming rig.......pls suggest a good power supply for this rig......
Core i5 2400
Intel dh67cl mobo
Msi hd6850 cyclone edition
Coolermaster elite 310
4gb corsair ram
500gb seagate 
Lg optical drive
.
.
Please suggest gud psu and also comment on the compatibility of abovd components with each other.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

seasonic S12II 520/620 W depending on ur budget.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

^
+1 for seasonic s12 II 520W @ 3.6k or 620W @ 4.5k.


----------



## grv750 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

^^can i find seasonic here in nehru place....??as i would be shopping locally at n.p.
Also i read somewhere that i cannot fit a 6850 into elite 310.....if that is the casd then pls suggest a gud and budget cabinet for the build.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

you can get a corsair CX500V2 in nehru place for ~3250.remember to check for V2 on box before buying.it is available on revati(not sure about exact name)systems 2-3 shops right of cost2cost.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



grv750 said:


> guys i finalised the following components for my gaming rig.......pls suggest a good power supply for this rig......
> Core i5 2400
> Intel dh67cl mobo
> Msi hd6850 cyclone edition
> ...


Budget for PSU?Your location?
Seasonic is not available everywhere.


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

Online purchase is available.


----------



## grv750 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

thanks for the valuable input guys.......i finalised corsair gs600 as my psu.it is recommended by amd for hd6850.
....
....
I couldn't find the answer to my question about fitting a hd6850 into an elite 310......i read somewhere that you cannot fit a gpu longer than 8.7 inches into elite 310.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

Elite can accommodate a HD6850 easily - if you need more info look at here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/137156-cm-elite-310-sapphire-hd6850.html

search the forum first - most of the time you will get the answer without even asking and congrats in advance for your upcoming components for the gaming rig


----------



## grv750 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



topgear said:


> Elite can accommodate a HD6850 easily - if you need more info look at here :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/137156-cm-elite-310-sapphire-hd6850.html
> 
> search the forum first - most of the time you will get the answer without even asking and congrats in advance for your upcoming components for the gaming rig


Thankyou for the link topgear.......finally the confusion is over and i shall buy my rig on 1st of fab........


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

^^
 hey why don't you buy seasonic s12 II 620 over that gs600?i guess you liked that bling bling thing.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



grv750 said:


> ^^can i find seasonic here in nehru place....??as i would be shopping locally at n.p.
> Also i read somewhere that i cannot fit a 6850 into elite 310.....if that is the casd then pls suggest a gud and budget cabinet for the build.



if u have any trouble finding seasonic in nehru place.... let me know !


----------



## grv750 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



harryneopotter said:


> if u have any trouble finding seasonic in nehru place.... let me know !


I went there on saturday.........couldn't find a single shop where i cud find that seasonic.....and what's worse is that some of them even laughed saying "6850 ko kisi local psu pe chalaoge to jal jayega....thoda paisa lagao aur coolermaster psu le jao". I was stunned at their replies.
Dont know what to do.....please name a few shops where i cud find them in nehru place......and i don't want to shop online and end up paying more....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

as far as i know you won't find a seasonic in nehru place but you can get corsair CX(& even that from 2 shops only).also i don't know why you think you will be paying more online because most of the people buy seasonic online only so there is not even an option to compare price.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



grv750 said:


> I went there on saturday.........couldn't find a single shop where i cud find that seasonic.....and what's worse is that some of them even laughed saying "6850 ko kisi local psu pe chalaoge to jal jayega....thoda paisa lagao aur coolermaster psu le jao". I was stunned at their replies.
> Dont know what to do.....please name a few shops where i cud find them in nehru place......and i don't want to shop online and end up paying more....



call me the next time u r in Nehru Place, will guide u from there  .. pming u my number 
And yes, you can get seasonic PSU from Nehru Place easily, if you know where to look


----------



## grv750 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



harryneopotter said:


> call me the next time u r in Nehru Place, will guide u from there  .. pming u my number
> And yes, you can get seasonic PSU from Nehru Place easily, if you know where to look


Did'nt got your pm........it would be a great help from your side if you could pls tell me the name,adress and contact number of that vendor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

@grv750,do post the address of shop if you able to get a seasonic in nehru place.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

@op,
 if you can get from "harryneopotter" then buy from him or else buy it online from theitwares.here is the link
Seasonic s12 II 620 @4.75k including shipment.it is worth the money you are paying.you are living in 21st century so don't hesitate to buy online.


----------



## nx112 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

Is there any major difference b/w Corsair GS 600 and Seasonic 620 w apart from the warranty period??

I am from bhopal and finalized my decision to buy a GS 600 .
Is there any difference.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



grv750 said:


> Did'nt got your pm........it would be a great help from your side if you could pls tell me the name,adress and contact number of that vendor.



PM'ed u the number


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*



nx112 said:


> Is there any major difference b/w Corsair GS 600 and Seasonic 620 w apart from the warranty period??
> 
> I am from bhopal and finalized my decision to buy a GS 600 .
> Is there any difference.



^^yes there is difference.main difference is one is SEASONIC and other is corsair.seasonic one is 80+ bronze certified where as corsair is only 80+ certified.seasonic is ultra quiet and corsair is quiet.there is no price diffeence between those two so it is better to buy seasonic.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

^^ there's a little price difference of around ~400/500 bucks between these two AFAIK


----------



## drkks (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: want suggestions for psu.......urgent....!!*

Thank you very much for clearing that up. Actually, I am myself thinking of buying the “QUIETEST” PSU for my machine and was confused between Corsair and Seasonic.





sukesh1090 said:


> ^^yes there is difference.main difference is one is SEASONIC and other is corsair.seasonic one is 80+ bronze certified where as corsair is only 80+ certified.seasonic is ultra quiet and corsair is quiet.there is no price diffeence between those two so it is better to buy seasonic.


----------

